# Northern VA Reptile Show 29Aug15



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All-

I will be vending at the Northern VA reptile show this weekend.
Northern Virginia Reptile Expo

Northern Virginia Reptile Expo

I will have plenty of feeder insects including 5 types of Fruit flies, several types of springtails and woodlice. I will also have various plant clippings for sale as well as several types of live tropical mosses and some very nice bromeliads.

In addition, I will have the following frogs available:



F1 Red trivitattus
F1 Robertus tinctorius
Brazilian yellowhead tinctorius
Azureus tinctorius
Patricia tinctorius
costa rican green and black auratus
Epipedobates tricolor "Zarayunga"
captive bred Mantella aurantiaca A.K.A.-golden mantellas (near adult size!!) 
and a few odds and ends

Hope to see you there.


----------

